# TV coax to scart



## trev.h (Mar 26, 2002)

Our rugby club has a sky box connected to various TVs via coax.
One of the widescreen TVs has a broken arial socket.
Is it possible to get an adapter to connect a coax into a scart socket?


----------



## kiwiguy (Aug 17, 2003)

No.

The coax is RF 
Scart is AV

From the coax you would need almost a complete TV (less the screen) to convert to AV. E.g tuner, video amplifiers etc.


----------



## bdimag (Apr 8, 2001)

are there any other inputs on the tv? composite? rca? svideo?


----------



## bdimag (Apr 8, 2001)

eh nm.. just take it to get the socket repaired..


----------

